# The offical ENWorld Doom 3 reaction thread.



## KenM (Aug 2, 2004)

Most places are getting Doom 3 in either tonight or tomorrow, I want to know what other ENworlders think of game. I loved the orginal. I have one minor beef with Doom 3 though, I picked up the strategy guide, and all the human don't have any hair, they color some sections of the head on some characters to give the illison of hair, but they still look pretty bald. I guess the new engine can't handle hair.


----------



## mmu1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, it's good. The graphics are Id at the top of their game, but the production values and the level of environmental detail go way beyond what you'd expect based on their previous work - they're basically as good as anything else out there today.

Creepy as hell, too - those zombies jumping out of dark corners, combined with really nice locational damage effects... Eugh.


I'm going to have to go back and check on the hair, but IIRC, characters definitely have more than just different textures drawn over smooth skulls.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 3, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Most places are getting Doom 3 in either tonight or tomorrow, I want to know what other ENworlders think of game.




BBC reports, as picked up by Gamespot and Gamasutra, as follows



> At one point, the network's technology correspondent Alfred Hermida counted 50,000 peer-to-peer users downloading the 1.5 GB game--$2,749,500 worth of software at Doom 3's $54.99 sticker price. Other reports put the figure between 30,000 and 20,000--$1,649,700 and $1,099,800 of software, respectively.
> 
> Whichever figures are accurate, it is clear the piracy of Doom 3 is costing developer id Software and publisher Activision millions of dollars. However, it was unclear what steps the publisher was taking to stop the piracy, given that it had not commented as of press time.




All games get pirated - but this is FAR worse than normal.

It is no secret that that PC market is rife with piracy and it is no secret that is why there are so few Triple A PC Games in development.  It's piracy. It's not some other reason. It's piracy, simpliciter.

Even on a conservative estimate, taking into account piracy in North America alone, the ratio of pirates to buyers is 7:1.  

And that's ALREADY discounted from the 15:1 of those who grab it but would never have bought it so it's not a "lost sale".

Europe the number go up higher. Asia? You'd be lucky to FIND a legal copy in a lot of countries. (ok - not a lost sale perhaps - but not a ripe market for expansion either).

So what's my reaction to Doom3?

I think if this sort of piracy prevails, we can expect triple A game development to cease, or expect **massive** intrusion by online activation codes such that the game will ONLY work with a live internet connection.

I don't mean "in a while". I mean the shockwave will start _"this quarter"_.  The number of new triple A's in development was already low. The number of new ones after this? You'll be lucky to find more than 5 in all of 2005 starting new development.

Most companies won't bother going the route of trailblazing new technology on a triple A - they'll just switch to Xbox and say "screw this". And I don't blame them a bit.

PC Game development has been swirling the bowl for the past few years. Ever tried to get funding from a publisher? GOOD LUCK boyo.

But this *obscene* level of piracy on a Triple A game like Doom3 is going to mark the beginning of the end of the market as we know it. 

That's what I think of Doom3.

And its damned sad - that's what it is.


----------



## Cergorach (Aug 3, 2004)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> Most companies won't bother going the route of trailblazing new technology on a triple A - they'll just switch to Xbox and say "screw this". And I don't blame them a bit.



Oh... You men that you can't download games for that system?

Do you want to know why it's downloaded so fast? First it's because it's available earlier online then it is in the stores. Second for those folks in europe, they'll have to wait up to two weeks before being able to buy the game.

Same thing happened with Neverwinter Nights, i had it on my computer for a week or so before i could finally get the paid version from my local computer store.

The problem is the game distributors, if they moved along with the game market they would not loose so many sales to piracy. If i could have downloaded Doom3 legally last night for $55 or so i would have been happy, now i'll have to wait a week or two before being able to part with my money. Possibly already hearing very bad reviews and finally deciding that it isn't worth the money...

Although i do agree that to many people don't put their money where their mouth is...


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 3, 2004)

Guys, while video game piracy definately is a serious issue, don't you think this discussion would be better held in another thread?  KenM started up this thread so that people could give their impressions on Doom 3 itself, not talk about the effects of piracy on the PC gaming industry.

Back to the main subject of this thread;  I'll be picking up Doom 3 tomorrow afternoon, and will give my impressions of the game then.  I hope I can sleep tonight, because everything I've heard about Doom 3 makes it sound absolutely incredible.


----------



## KenM (Aug 3, 2004)

I saw that Game Spot article on how many people pirated Doom3, I agree with steel wind, if this continues it will kill the computer game market. The people that iileggally download games would not like it if they're work was stolen and would not see any money for they're hard work. End of rant.
I'm picking Doom 3 up today, if it makes me feel like I did when I played the orginal, i'll be happy. I have to correct what I said about hair, its just the main characters you talk to that are bald. Why they did it like that, don't know.


----------



## Henry (Aug 3, 2004)

Let's put the piracy issues down, or move them to another thread, please. This one is about Doom 3, and player's reactions to the game.


----------



## Anthraxus (Aug 3, 2004)

Wish I had the money to pick it up this week, but local gaming conventions last weekend and this weekend quashed that idea.    Oh well, at least I get to play lots of D&D!

Can't wait to hear what people think of Doom3.

-A


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 3, 2004)

I too am picking it up today.  The EB Games close to my work only ordered enough copies for their pre-orders... WHAT IDIOTS!!!  3 other people had walked in to pick it up so by not ordering extra copies EB lost $200 worth of sales in less than 30 seconds.

The game's screenshots look incredible.  If you do a bit of searching you can check out the new Cyberdemon... too cool for words.  The Cacodemon is the one I'm really looking forward to seeing.  The first time the Cacodemon hissed at me in Doom 1 I about messed my drawers.

Another good game that hopefully will be out soon is Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War.  I'm beta testing it and in a word it is "awesome".  I'm just hoping that should they choose to put out an expansion that they'll include the Tyranids, Necrons, and Imperial Guard as playable forces.


----------



## KenM (Aug 3, 2004)

Picked it up, love it. Brings back the old gameplay feel of the orginal with new graphics, better phyisics, ect.. Looks great and runs great on my medium end system. 
My only beef is with multiplayer. Most of the multiplayer I have played so far have played far has been laggy, thats when i could get on a server. Also it would say a server only has one person out of 4, I go to join it, and it says server is full. I also have "non password only" selected for servers, and I go to join a sever, and it asks me for a password. They need to work on the multiplayer a bit, IMO.


----------



## Kai Lord (Aug 4, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> My only beef is with multiplayer.



Are you playing on an X-Box?  I thought the PC version was single player only.


----------



## KenM (Aug 4, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Are you playing on an X-Box?  I thought the PC version was single player only.




  The PC version comes with like 5 mutliplayer maps, and four different multiplayer modes. But its old school, only like players to a map. I don't think the xbox version comes out until the fall.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 4, 2004)

Yeah, the tentative date for the Xbox version is Oct 4th, I think. 

I think the Xbox version will have Co-op play, that is, you can go through the "campaign"  together, while the PC is mostly for deathmatches.


----------



## Renshai (Aug 4, 2004)

All I can say is that the game is pretty darn scary. I've jumped out of my chair more than once. I've got a decent system and it runs great on high quality at 1024 x768 . The graphics are just amazing and the gameplay is fun.

Ren


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 4, 2004)

I've been playing Doom 3 for the last few hours, and all I can say is... *WOW!*  I'm running the game with low detail settings, and it's still the best-looking FPS I've ever played.  The environments are exquisitely detailed, the mood of the game is downright creepy, and the monsters look great.  I haven't tried out the multiplayer yet, but the single player game has me totally addicted already.

I can't wait to see what the cyberdemon looks like.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 4, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I've been playing Doom 3 for the last few hours, and all I can say is... *WOW!*  I'm running the game with low detail settings, and it's still the best-looking FPS I've ever played.  The environments are exquisitely detailed, the mood of the game is downright creepy, and the monsters look great.  I haven't tried out the multiplayer yet, but the single player game has me totally addicted already.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the cyberdemon looks like.



 Anyone try this out?  It's supposed to boost the FPS...

http://www.forumplanet.com/planetdoom/topic.asp?fid=5733&tid=1438663


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Aug 4, 2004)

Here are some Doom 3 cheat codes...

To access the com panel:
ctrl alt ~

god = god mode
com_showfps 1 = show fps. to turn off com_showfps 0
give all = full load of all weapons and armor
give health 100 = gives full health
give armor 125 = gives full armor
give weapon_machinegun = Machinegun
give weapon_shotgun = Shotgun
give weapon_plasmagun = Plasmagun
give weapon_bfg = BFG
give weapon_chainsaw = Chainsaw
give weapon_rocketlauncher = Rocket Launcher

you can keep entering the give weapon codes to increase ammo for that weapon.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 4, 2004)

I picked up my copy this afternoon.  All I have to say is wow.  It's tense, gorgeous, gripping, and creepy as hell.  Anyone that loves a good FPS would do well to pick Doom 3 up.  

Kane


----------



## Psimancer (Aug 4, 2004)

Picked it up yesterday afternoon and, much to my wife’s distress, I played it all night!
It’s fantastic and scary as hell… literally…
Really makes me want to run a DOOM3 d20 Future game…



.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 4, 2004)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Anyone try this out?  It's supposed to boost the FPS...
> 
> http://www.forumplanet.com/planetdoom/topic.asp?fid=5733&tid=1438663




Thanks for the tip, John!  I tried that out, and now I'm running Doom 3 at medium detail quality and 800x600 resolution and it runs as smooth as silk!


----------



## KenM (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm getting 40-50 FPS on my mid range system running at 1280 x 720. My only complaint is the flashlight. How come I can't hold the flashlight in one hand and pistol in the other? I can understand not being able to use the other weapons withthe flashlight, as they are two handed. I understand they are trying to make the game scary, ect.. But look at it from the marine you play perspective: "I'm in a place where most everyting is trying to kill me, I'll think i'll put away my gun before I go into that dark area and just have my flashlight out." Makes no sense. 
Has anyone else had trouble using the hardware scan option on the video settings? I clicked that when I first ran Doom 3, and none of my settings changed, I could still change them manually though.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 4, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, John! I tried that out, and now I'm running Doom 3 at medium detail quality and 800x600 resolution and it runs as smooth as silk!



Sah-weet. 

I will now reward myself by buying a new videocard and a copy of the game...


... my GeForce2 would simply vaporize at the sight of Doom 3.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll have to give that edit trick a try.  I'm running a P4 2Ghz with a Gig of RAM and my totally sweet Radeon 9800 Pro with 256 Meg of Onboard RAM.  It runs smooth as is but the smoother the better is what I always say.

I totally agree with the complaint about the flashlight.  Several times I've had to run back out into a lit area and wait for the beastie to follow me out so I can shoot it.  The muzzle flash for the machine gun really isn't that well done unless it is assumed that there is a flash suppressor built in.  As far as the use of the flashlight goes I think that Alien vs. Predator 2 is so far the best with the over-the-shoulder lamp that gradually runs out of power.  Several times I'd have to throw out a few flares just so I could give my lamp a chance to recharge while fighting off aliens.  I'd love to have the same thing in Doom 3 but I guess I'll just have to manage.  The Imps sure are a hell of a lot tougher than they used to be.  They used to be slow as hell and a point blank shotgun blast could kill them with one shot.  Now... you need at least two point blank shots (if not three) and they are fast as hell.  The Pinky demon also scared the heck out of me when I first ran into it.  I had no idea it was going to be that big.  It's bite attack also comes so quick that it throws your aim off big time.  I haven't really ran into much else yet though I am looking forward to running into the Cacodemon.

Edit: Another thing I would have liked is to have the option to "Always Run".  To perform a running jump you have to hold down one button to move forward, another to sprint, and yet another to jump.  Entirely too many in my opinion.


----------



## KenM (Aug 4, 2004)

Calico_Jack73 said:
			
		

> Edit: Another thing I would have liked is to have the option to "Always Run".  To perform a running jump you have to hold down one button to move forward, another to sprint, and yet another to jump.  Entirely too many in my opinion.




  I think there is an always run option in gameplay options.

  EDIT: The always run option is only for multiplayer games, my bad.

 EDIT: I can't belive they don't have any night vision goggles in the marine base, its standard issue equipment, IMO.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 4, 2004)

Great game so far, not quite as good as Far Cry and not as scary as AvP2.  The graphics are of course awesome, but Far Cry stole some of its thunder.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 4, 2004)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> Great game so far, not quite as good as Far Cry and not as scary as AvP2.  The graphics are of course awesome, but Far Cry stole some of its thunder.




Actually the main thrust in the graphics of Doom 3 is it's lighting, the "graphics" technology hasn't changed all that much... it is still just a texture painted on a polygon surface.  Evidently Carmak did some research into real world optics and light properties to model light sources correctly in Doom 3.  Floors that are supposed to be composed of gravel will reflect less light off of it and in a more diffuse manner than a polished tile floor.  It is a subtle difference but it is there if you look for it.  I believe the lighting applies to all textures.  If a monster has a body part that is supposed to be slimy it will reflect light differently than a part that is supposed to be it's tough hide.

I haven't played far enough in it to judge whether or not it is as scary as AvP2.  I really think the spooky lighting in Doom 3 will swing my vote.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 4, 2004)

At first I didn't like the fact that you can't hold a weapon while using the flashlight, but now I like it.  It really adds tension to the game having to choose between being armed or being able to see in dark areas.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Aug 5, 2004)

Well I'm torn on the whole Flashlight/Pistol issue.  Granted, the Halo machinegun had the light built-in, but the tension is definately *much* higher when you're franticly switching from Flashlight to Shotgun and back trying to line up shots in dark areas.

Definately a good idea to play it with the lights out.  This of course assumes that you don't realy need to get any _sleep_ that night.. 

*Tip:*


Spoiler



Don't consider the computer screen/control panels to be one big switch, they're most certainly not.  Treat them as keys to secret areas.  

*Example:* The station where you're issued your first pistol and can see the MG behind the 2nd pane of glass, you can get that on the way back in when everything goes to hell.  Just pay attention to what's on the screen and where the mouse is and you'll find the way to open the 2nd locker and snag that nifty Machinegun.



Must... refrain... from... playing...  need sleep!

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 5, 2004)

Calico_Jack73 said:
			
		

> Actually the main thrust in the graphics of Doom 3 is it's lighting, the "graphics" technology hasn't changed all that much... it is still just a texture painted on a polygon surface.  Evidently Carmak did some research into real world optics and light properties to model light sources correctly in Doom 3.  Floors that are supposed to be composed of gravel will reflect less light off of it and in a more diffuse manner than a polished tile floor.  It is a subtle difference but it is there if you look for it.  I believe the lighting applies to all textures.  If a monster has a body part that is supposed to be slimy it will reflect light differently than a part that is supposed to be it's tough hide.
> 
> I haven't played far enough in it to judge whether or not it is as scary as AvP2.  I really think the spooky lighting in Doom 3 will swing my vote.




Well, when I say graphics I mean the whole package and Doom 3 is tops.  Lighting is of course it's best feature, just as outdoors environs were Far Cry's.  I am waiting for a game with a great physics engine and then we can stop worrying about the technology.

Having played some more, it is merely mediocore.  Nothing special here, same old corridors just with less, but better looking monsters.  Not really scary either after a few hours.  It reminds me, suprisingly or not, of Unreal 2.  Great looking game but nothing new, with Unreal 2 having the edge on gameplay.    It is disgusting that the FPS genre has evolved so little that the top 5 single player FPS still include the original HL, a game over a half a decade old.  Interestingly, the premise of Doom 3 is very similar to Half-Life, just with less of a story.  Maybe Id needs to focus on engines and stop making games.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Aug 5, 2004)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> Having played some more, it is merely mediocore.  Nothing special here, same old corridors just with less, but better looking monsters.  Not really scary either after a few hours.  It reminds me, suprisingly or not, of Unreal 2.  Great looking game but nothing new, with Unreal 2 having the edge on gameplay.    It is disgusting that the FPS genre has evolved so little that the top 5 single player FPS still include the original HL, a game over a half a decade old.  Interestingly, the premise of Doom 3 is very similar to Half-Life, just with less of a story.  Maybe Id needs to focus on engines and stop making games.




Well, I play these types of games (FPS') mostly for the eye-candy value, so the fact that the story is a bit weak doesn't realy bother me.  If I'd seen this post before buying it I might have managed to make my WIL save and held out until BestBuy had thier inevitable sale, thus saving myself a few bucks.  On the other hand this _is_ Doom 3, so the sale may have been well over a year in the making   

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Chaos Drake (Aug 5, 2004)

Man this is addictive and creepy. Last game that gave me the shivers like this was *Fatal Frame*. But it's nice to know you can blast the opponents in *Doom 3* to pieces.


----------



## KenM (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyone else having trouble with the system scan option in the video options? When I first tried it, none of my settings changed. I could still change them manually. I know my system is not so bad that it would stay on lowest settings.

 Also check out this article,funny.  http://www.g4techtv.com/feature.aspx?article_key=47784


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 5, 2004)

One other tweek that would have been nice...

In the original Doom and Doom 2 the Shotgun tended to be the most used weapon in the game.  The single barrel shotgun reloaded fast enough to make it worthwhile to use at all stages of the game and the double barrel shotgun traded off firepower for loading speed but was still fast enough.

Now my gripe is the shotgun in Doom 3.  Does anyone think that it is just a little too slow when it comes to firing?  It also doesn't seem (to me at least) that it packs enough punch.  When I walk up to a zombie and stick it in his gut I want to blow the SOB in half but sometimes it takes two shots.  Ever since I got the machine gun I've quit using the shotgun except to take out a zombie or two when I've got plenty of time and room to move.

By the way, that tweek over at PlanetDoom worked great.  Here is the URL again if you missed it.  Since I am running with a Gig of RAM I cranked the value up to 256 and the game is running as smooth as silk.

Doom 3 Tweek


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 6, 2004)

The shotgun sucks, for the reasons mentioned above.  I only use it when I am low on ammo which is actually quite frequently, one of the better aspects of the game.  Then again I never open storage lockers because you have to listen to those stupid audio tapes.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 6, 2004)

The shotgun dosen't suck, really.  You just need to remember that to use it efficently you need to get _very_ close to your target (close enough to hug them, basically).  I've can kill imps with a single shotgun blast about a quarter of the time, and two shotgun blasts every other time.

Also, whenever I kill a monster with the chainsaw, I find myself muttering "Groovy" or "Shop smart, shop S-Mart."


----------



## KenM (Aug 6, 2004)

I have not found the chainsaw yet. I'm in Alpha labs 4. Did I miss it?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 6, 2004)

I can't remember exactly where Alpha Labs 4 is in relation to the chainsaw, but the chainsaw is fairly hard to miss.  Even if you manage to miss the first time, you can just pick another one up from the chainsaw-wielding zombies you'll meet later on.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 6, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> The shotgun dosen't suck, really.  You just need to remember that to use it efficently you need to get _very_ close to your target (close enough to hug them, basically).  I've can kill imps with a single shotgun blast about a quarter of the time, and two shotgun blasts every other time.




I'm just comparing it to the Shotgun in Doom 1 & Doom 2 because Doom 3 is supposed to be a retelling of the story of Doom 1.  If they really wanted it to be Doom 1 all over again I think the Shotgun should be as effective in this game as it was in earlier games.  The only time I DIDN'T use the shotgun in the first games was when I faced down boss characters... I'd whip out the chaingun, rocket launcher, or BFG for them.

Incidently, I'm only on Alpha 2.  Life keeps getting in the way of any real quality time.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 6, 2004)

Shotgun is *too* short range, is my gripe. This has been getting worse in ID software games every since the days of DOOM. The shotgun has darn near become an ammo-limited melee weapon at this point. 

That said, nothing takes out an imp like the shotgun.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 6, 2004)

Regarding that tweak. I think there may be some variance depending on your system... I suspect the better your system can run doom without tweeking, the less it will actually effect you.

For me, my system specs are:

Intel P4 3.0 ghz
1 gig corsair XMS DDR400 RAM
GeForce FX 5900 ULTRA 256 meg
SATA HD

Running on ultra-high detail mode, 1024x768 resolution

Scores generated from running "timedemo demo1" from the console:

Stock: 28.6 frames per second
Tweaked(changed from 20 to 256): 27.9 frames per second

So I actually show a slight loss in performance. However, I will say, it was generaly a smoother, more consistant performance.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 6, 2004)

Picked it up last night, 08/05/2005.  Have play with my setting some to get the most from it but amazing so far!


----------



## evildm (Aug 6, 2004)

Awesome game. It's really tense almost the entire way through. The only sort of slow spot is towards the middle (before Delta labs, basically). Great fleshing out of the original Doom story, which is cool.

The fact that you can't hold the flashlight and a weapon at the same time, while it defies logic, never really bothered me. It added to the tension. Besides, if you press the flashlight button again after drawing it, it switches back to the last weapon you had. If it didn't do that, then it'd bother me. 

As for the shotgun, it's pretty damn short range, but most of the areas you fight in are pretty cramped anyway, so it becomes a bit of a moot point. At any further ranges, I always used the machinegun, chaingun, or plasma gun. 

It's nice to see that all the original monsters make a return visit, some changed more than others. The only ones I didn't spot are the Arachnotron and Spider Demon. But I could be wrong on that. Don't want to give anything away in regards to that.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 6, 2004)

Tsyr said:
			
		

> Shotgun is *too* short range, is my gripe. This has been getting worse in ID software games every since the days of DOOM. The shotgun has darn near become an ammo-limited melee weapon at this point.
> 
> That said, nothing takes out an imp like the shotgun.



 Are you joking?  In the first _Quake_, the shotgun (not the double-barrel shotgun) was a borderline sniper rifle.  You could pick off enemies from very far away with it.


----------



## Tsyr (Aug 6, 2004)

The quake 1 single-barrel shotgun was odd; truthfully, I think calling it a shotgun is a misnomer. It was more like just a rifle. 

And borderline sniper rifle nothing. I did a lot of quake.c modding of that game, it WAS a sniper rifle, or at least, the basis therof in most cases.

That said, the double barrel shotgun holds up to my hypothesis, and so do the shotguns in the subsequent quake games.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, I just won Doom 3 after roughly three days of play, and I can safely say that I am completely satisfied with this game.  I loved the way the storyline came together from watching video discs and reading/listening to the PDAs that are found throughout the game.  After finishing the game and seeing the storyline in its entirety, I would rate Doom 3's storyline as being better than Half-Life's.  Maybe later I'll try my luck at Nightmare difficulty and see how long I can survive.  Oh, and I want to see somebody write up D&D stats for the Soul Cube. 

In the computer gaming industry, I'm betting that 2004 will be remembered as the faceoff between the two big FPS giants:  Doom 3 and Half-Life 2.


----------



## KenM (Aug 7, 2004)

http://ducttape.glenmurphy.com/


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Aug 7, 2004)

/applause


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 7, 2004)

Well been playing for a little while now, damn how I hate using a keyboard for this game!    

I tend to use the flashlight a good bit, and wish there was a weapon mount, the "F" key helps but...

Shotgun, damn it is disappointing - good thing I go for the head shots.  

Terminals, check them all!


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Aug 7, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I tend to use the flashlight a good bit, and wish there was a weapon mount, the "F" key helps but...







			
				KenM said:
			
		

> http://ducttape.glenmurphy.com/




Although personally, I would have taped it to the side of my head instead of the crappy ol machine gun.  But that's just me.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Aug 7, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> In the computer gaming industry, I'm betting that 2004 will be remembered as the faceoff between the two big FPS giants:  Doom 3 and Half-Life 2.





I was going to say something about Halo 2 in there, but then I saw the word computer. 

Glad everyone is loving this game so much so far though. I've decided to wait for the XBox version though so the wait kinda sucks but good to know it will be worth it.


----------



## wizardneedsfood (Aug 7, 2004)

Wonko the Sane said:
			
		

> Although personally, I would have taped it to the side of my head instead of the crappy ol machine gun.  But that's just me.




Then again, realy and current machineguns/handguns both can be fitted with uber bright flashlights.

::shrug::


----------



## KenM (Aug 7, 2004)

I have not tryed the duct tape mod myself. Just wanted to let people know about it. How is it?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 8, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have not tryed the duct tape mod myself. Just wanted to let people know about it. How is it?




It is wonderful!   

Note, it restarts you are the beginning of your current level!


----------



## Droogie (Aug 8, 2004)

Half-Life + System Shock 2 + the latest graphics = Doom 3

Nothing terribly new here, but fun none-the-less. This game will make lotsa money on brand name alone


----------



## Gothmog (Aug 8, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have not tryed the duct tape mod myself. Just wanted to let people know about it. How is it?




I like it and don't like the duct tape mod.  Its cool because you actually get to see some of the details of the critters, but it also detracts from the suspense of going in the dark areas.

I've been thrilled with Doom 3 though.  IMO, a MUCH better game than Half-Life, which was phenomenal in its own right.  Far Cry was weak though- while the graphics were great, the weapons did piddling damage (4 point blank shotgun blasts to the head to kill a HUMAN!?!?), and the enemies could snipe you even while you were concealed in underbrush.  Doom 3 has a lot of cool horror/sci-fi elements, and strongly reminds me of Event Horizon, which was a great atmoshperic movie.  I finished the game tonight, and the cyberdemon is terrifying.  But what really weirded me out were the spider centaur demons.  The arch-vile is really nasty too, although I wish they would have made him resurrect dead monsters like he did in previous Dooms, but since the corpses disintigrate to ash (another great effect), I can see why they settled on summoning.  The Hell level is really freaky, and gave me some great visual and aural cues the next time the group I DM for faces demons.  

The only complaints I have are that the monsters don't make very different types of noises or bellows unlike the old Doom- they all do that screechy hiss thing.  I also preferred the old shotgun *BOOM* noise to the new one, but overall these are minor things.  Finally, I wish more monsters would appear in larger open areas, kinda like the old Dooms.  But it is cool that if a critter shoots another, they WILL rip into each other.  Overall, an incredible game!


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2004)

Droogie said:
			
		

> Half-Life + System Shock 2 + the latest graphics = Doom 3
> 
> Nothing terribly new here, but fun none-the-less. This game will make lotsa money on brand name alone




I agree with everything except System Shock 2.  I am not seeing the similarities.


----------



## ShadowX (Aug 8, 2004)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> I like it and don't like the duct tape mod.  Its cool because you actually get to see some of the details of the critters, but it also detracts from the suspense of going in the dark areas.
> 
> I've been thrilled with Doom 3 though.  IMO, a MUCH better game than Half-Life, which was phenomenal in its own right.  Far Cry was weak though- while the graphics were great, the weapons did piddling damage (4 point blank shotgun blasts to the head to kill a HUMAN!?!?), and the enemies could snipe you even while you were concealed in underbrush.  Doom 3 has a lot of cool horror/sci-fi elements, and strongly reminds me of Event Horizon, which was a great atmoshperic movie.  I finished the game tonight, and the cyberdemon is terrifying.  But what really weirded me out were the spider centaur demons.  The arch-vile is really nasty too, although I wish they would have made him resurrect dead monsters like he did in previous Dooms, but since the corpses disintigrate to ash (another great effect), I can see why they settled on summoning.  The Hell level is really freaky, and gave me some great visual and aural cues the next time the group I DM for faces demons.
> 
> The only complaints I have are that the monsters don't make very different types of noises or bellows unlike the old Doom- they all do that screechy hiss thing.  I also preferred the old shotgun *BOOM* noise to the new one, but overall these are minor things.  Finally, I wish more monsters would appear in larger open areas, kinda like the old Dooms.  But it is cool that if a critter shoots another, they WILL rip into each other.  Overall, an incredible game!




I would agree it is better than HL, but it seems so very similar to this classic that I must lower my opinion of Doom 3.  

Were you playing the same Far Cry I was?

I thought that the body disintegration was dumb.  I want to rip zombies in half with my shotgun not turn them to dust.  Also the acoustics were mediocore and didn't add to the atmosphere.


----------



## KenM (Aug 8, 2004)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> I like it and don't like the duct tape mod.  Its cool because you actually get to see some of the details of the critters, but it also detracts from the suspense of going in the dark areas.






  I look at it like this: You are in a place with lots of dark areas where things are coming out and trying to kill you. I would keep a gun out with my flashlight. ANy other way is stupid. I understand the game makers were going for suspence, ect.. But if you were really in that situation, you would not put your gun away. I'm still happy with the game. 


http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/4587.html

 This helps with ATI cards and people looking screwy. I have that problem with my ATI card and Doom 3 but I have not tryed it yet.


----------



## Droogie (Aug 8, 2004)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> I agree with everything except System Shock 2.  I am not seeing the similarities.




The horror element, the whispering voices, the mysterious tendrils of otherworldly goo growing all over the place, and the unraveling story via pda's....all remind me of System Shock 2. Not so much the exact story, but the feel.  I loved SS 2.


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 9, 2004)

ShadowX said:
			
		

> I thought that the body disintegration was dumb.




Haven't tried this myself.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Aug 10, 2004)

Droogie said:
			
		

> The horror element, the whispering voices, the mysterious tendrils of otherworldly goo growing all over the place, and the unraveling story via pda's....all remind me of System Shock 2. Not so much the exact story, but the feel.  I loved SS 2.




Dangit, all these reminders of how much fun SS 2 was (but not as cool as the original when it first came out) just goes to remind me that I never did manage to complete the game.  I got to a point where you're supposed to activate some sort of transmitter, but I somehow managed to miss a step/trigger earlier in the game and it just plain wouldn't let me continue.  I got frustrated and was too annoyed to just restart from scratch.

Well, memories fade, the old seems new, and of course it doesn't hurt that I have a nicer computer to run it now now either    I think the last straw was someone's mention of a new texture pack to upgrade the looks a bit.  Definately going to have to see if I can't find that.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Aug 11, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I look at it like this: You are in a place with lots of dark areas where things are coming out and trying to kill you. I would keep a gun out with my flashlight. ANy other way is stupid. I understand the game makers were going for suspence, ect.. But if you were really in that situation, you would not put your gun away. I'm still happy with the game.




I was planning on using the duct tape mod but then I got to the area where you accompany the scientist (who is carrying the lantern) through the darkened areas where every so often an EMP pulse knocks out the lights for a second.  The suspense is SUCH an important part of the game that I don't want to ruin it.  If I had the ability to use the flashlight at the same time as my gun then the first time I ran into those spider creatures wouldn't have been as creepy but since I played it as intended (no duct tape) I ended up having a nightmare about those beasties last night.  Damn I love this game!


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 24, 2004)

Question:  At one point roughly halfway through, there is a choice to be made of whether to do something or not (I'll leave the specifics out to avoid spoilers).  What I want ot know is is there a difference in story and/or game play after that point as a result?


----------



## Velenne (Aug 25, 2004)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Question:  At one point roughly halfway through, there is a choice to be made of whether to do something or not (I'll leave the specifics out to avoid spoilers).  What I want ot know is is there a difference in story and/or game play after that point as a result?




Nope.  If you choose not to do it, game takes over and makes the decision to do it.  It was _almost_ a way to play the game more than once, but I guess they ran out of time to develop it and made it cheesy instead.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 25, 2004)

Does it change the way the last encounter with Swann plays out?  For what its worth, I chose to not do the action in question.


----------

